# The end of Poljot as a brand?



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

I happen to subscribe to a newsletter from a Poljot site. The latest mail includes the following, which is translated using an automated system so it's not in the best English....

"This summer rumours started about a big Swiss watch firm conducting

negotiations to acquire the entire Poljot movement factory in Moscow.

It would then on be used exclusively for their production needs.

This coming after ETA, of the Swatch Group ldt, restricted the use

of their 2824.2 automatic by Poljot. The 2824.2 has subsequently been

replaced by a 31 jewel Vostok automatic in all new Poljot models.

Swatch Group ltd brands include Omega, Blancpain, Tissot, Breguet.

swatchgroup.com

These talks have already taken place and seem to have ended in a sort

of co-operation. What we can say for certain is that there will be a

bigger change at Poljot than most originally thought. The Poljot brand

will probably no longer exist and the manufacture of the in-house

movements (3133, 3015, 2612...) will be ameliorated and consequently

more costly. In future, Buran, Sturmanskie, Aviator and Navigator will

serve to replace the old Poljot brand. Poljot movements will still be

featured in them. Inevitably, as can already be seen, the range will

be more expensive, but also of a higher quality. Those interested in

current and past models ought to act fast to acquire them at low

prices never to be seen again."

Has anyone else heard anything about this? Have Swatch bought Poljot? I'm not sure exactly what this is trying to say.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Yikes! That paragraph about Swatch may be misleading. I know Swatch is going to be restricting use of ETA movements in non swatchgroup watches. Either Swatch has snaped them up to prevent competitors easy access to watch movements or an independant realizing the limited availability of ETA's used some foresight and have tried to aquire them. Either way it looks frighteningly like the end of an era doesn't it? I wish I had more.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Poljot have been making the movements for Zenith ships clocks for years so I have heard.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Swatch has snaped them up to prevent competitors easy access to watch movements


 I think that this is very likely and I believe this, and Swatch groups restriction of ETA Movements are the one of the last remaining steps toward total domination of the luxury watch market.

Sad really.

Especially when you consider how long it has taken the Swiss watch industry to rise from the ashes of there obliteration by the Japanese quartz revolution.

Only to end up being consumed by a single company that will ultimately control there destiny.

Thats why at the end of the day we must take our hats off to Rolex.

Swatch must be really pissed off they can't get there hands on them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There cant be that many true independents left ... Glycine is one I think .. but they also use ETA ... it seems as if Swizterland doesnt have competition/anti-trust reglations. It would be hard for that to happen in the EU


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

There are still plenty of "independants" out there. Some use ETA's and some don't Brietling is a big ETA user though. I wonder what their plans are? I don't think they ever produced their own movements did they?


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

The more I read and hear about ETA movements being restricted, the more confused I get. If they are so darned hard to get why are a lot of low-line brands advertising new watches with the 7750 movement??

Even Invicta and now Trias are now selling watches with the 7750.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This may simply be a rationalisation of the company after ESA's refusal to sell the Poljot "group" it's movements?

It may be that the Russians are trying to justify a price increase?

Who knows!

I will bet we see many more Russian "Poljots" under different guises in the near future.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I would be sad indeed if this happened. I feel that Poljot are one of the best value " quality " mechanicals around and are a superb introduction to those that are gaining an interest in our hobby. Lets hope it's not going to happen. If it looks likely, then GET 'EM NOW.........


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well if Swatch want to buy RLT Watch Co. then please make me an offer.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Keep on dreamin' Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not really Garry, I would not know what to do with myself.


----------

